# Low-cost Luggage?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Anybody have any suggestions where to buy quality, low-price (do those 2 words even go together?) lightweight luggage these days? Or which brand(s)? Is Wal-Mart as good as anywhere? I've had good luck there in the past, but didn't seem to be much choice there when I looked this week._Bon Voyage!_


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Walmart seems to have some decent stuff at good prices. I'm planning to get one new bad there soon. Can't help with brand names. Be sure to do your homework on sizes if its a carry on.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sears has 70% off luggage at least once a month ,you can get a decent set when the sales are on for about $120 plus taxes.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

eeehhhh....looking to buy 1 piece, medium-sized, checked luggage.....for around $50?????


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> buy quality, low-price


XS Cargo, Value Village, Goodwill, local "flea market" (in that order)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

What do you define low cost?

I bought a hybrid samsonite set that was also the lowest weight for the size at Costco. I have good lunch there. I hav Walmart luggage which is a little cheaper in an emergency and it fell apart after two trips. I do Costco.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been traveling for business for over 20 years. I won't pay top dollar but I also wouldn't buy cheap. A broken wheel or zipper or handle can in most cases render your luggage as unusable.

I prefer hard shell 4 spinner integrated lock units. Costco sometimes has a decent deal while the Bay and Sears are always running their big so called sales. There should be a law against that.

I think the last piece I bought on Amazon not Costco.

Buy cheap = buy often (unless you rarely trave)l.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Have you tried luggage at Canadian Tire? 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/outbound-luggage-set-4-pc-0762892p.html#.VgI3JdJViko


----------



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

If you're looking for something really really cheap what about asking around, seems everyone has spare luggage or going to Value Village.

Personally I find cheap isn't always the best value. Personally aside from trips home to Canada the wife and I use only Samsonite carry on 1 each. Pack it right and you can go for weeks on carry on only.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

if you go on eBay you could probably find good used luggage for cheap. If you buy from a brand that guarantees its products for life (e.g., Patagonia, which makes excellent luggage), if anything goes wrong with it you can return for repair or replacement. Good luggage should last 30 years or more through extensive travel. I have an Eagle Creek bag that I bought in the mid 1980s and a Patagonia bag that I bought in the mid 1990s; both are in fine shape despite extensive use.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Found what I was looking for on my local kijiji ! Thanks all!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

what did you end up buying? (brand)


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

non standard, but works for us - MEC duffle bags. Ones in use we have used since about 98. 

No, they don't wheel about. We sub -divide them with mesh bags meant to launder delicate clothing.

We have been travelling with young kids, now 12 and 15 by this point. You always have more than everyone can wheel with this crowd.

We get a cart at the airport, and pile the duffles on.

At far end, rent a modest sized car, and make the duffle bags conform to the available trunk space. Watch all the other families rent minivans to stuff the rigid suit cases into. 

Save cash on the car rental and use it to eat local restaurants to better appreciate the culture we are visiting.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I always wait until I'm travelling through Toronto. Then I go downtown to Yonge Street, around Wellesley subway station, and visit the luggage stores in that vicinity (they sell things like souvenirs, perfumes, luggage). There are a few stores like this scattered between Isabella Street & Dundas St.

There's *amazing* stuff at these stores. The last carry-on I bought there was a $40 roller bag and more durable than most of my family's expensive luggage (it lasted five years, and I fly monthly). The most recent one I got is a brand name roller bag carry on, spinner wheels, $60. At the Indian and Chinese owned stores you can even negotiate down the price by a few dollars.

I'm a frequent traveller, and I've travelled around the world with this relatively cheap luggage. It's just as good as full priced luggage costing hundreds more. Inspect it carefully though: some of the items are much higher quality than others. Look for durable fabric/shell, and solid-looking zippers and wheels.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Ponderling said:


> non standard, but works for us - MEC duffle bags. Ones in use we have used since about 98.


I'll second that -- all the bags I've gotten from MEC have been really well made and durable -- much better than their clothes, which are getting better but still rarely great. I've never been disappointed in any bag I've bought from MEC; I have a carry-on bag that I've been using and abusing for 10 years now and it looks almost new. I use one of the duffle bags for part of my sound system, which gets schlepped around a lot for live sound gigs and it has held up great; I think it cost me $25 or $30.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Ponderling said:


> non standard, but works for us - MEC duffle bags. Ones in use we have used since about 98.
> 
> No, they don't wheel about. We sub -divide them with mesh bags meant to launder delicate clothing.
> 
> ...



what a good idea. Speaking as one whose moving-out young adult children have made off with all the luggage, i must look into this. I'd only need one. Most duffles have backpacking straps as well, i hope?

someone tipped me years ago that duffles are indispensable for moving. At a minimum, they hold all the boots & shoes, the way luggage or boxes never can. We only had one duffle bag plus one big canvas laundry bag left over from kids' camps, but they worked perfectly for moving.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I got a massive duffle -- that has wheels! -- at Wal-Mart. I've seen it both in ON and MB stores. You can tip it and pull it on wheels, so it's very practical. It had the maximum possible measurements for checked baggage, very efficient for moving.

I think I paid $30 or $40 at Wal-Mart and I've used the duffle in about 4 moves now.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

We also have duffle bags from MEC purchase in the mid to late nineties. One thing to consider, the quality of those bags has gone down, still good, but no where near what they were like back then.


----------

